# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Competition Sign Up Thread #14

## Scionox

And now it's time for August-September competition!  :smiley: 
It will start after enough people sign up, once signed up make sure to check this thread daily for updates, i'll announce the date a few days before it goes live.  ::zzz:: 
Sign up and once the competition goes live be sure to update the score at least once a week, otherwise i will have to disqualify you.  :Thinking: 
Here's the link to the old competition too: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-13-a.html , i am up for suggestions on what to add or change if anyone has nice ideas.  :Peek: 
If you are good at lucid dreaming, sign up for the Upper League, but otherwise sign up for the Lower League.
No lying, no flaming, and have nice lucid dreams!  ::D: 

** = Upper League

People who have signed up

Angelpotter
bemistaken
covlad96
dreambh
JoannaB
Kactus
LetoDK
LonelyCloud
Nelzi
realdealmagic
StaySharp
Sydney
TheSilverWolf
BrandonBoss*
DarkKiky0*
dolphin*
dutchraptor*
Higat*
Nfri*
NyxCC*
Scionox*
she*
splodeymissile**

----------


## Sensei

I was thinking about this for like 10 minutes and then Bam! You put it up.  :tongue2: 

Count me in, had 6 LDs last night. I am back into a great LDing schedule and getting some LDs.  ::D:  this will be fun. I need to beat my previous record on here.

Upper of course...

----------


## JoannaB

I am in! I am in! Lower please. Thanks for doing this again.

----------


## Nelzi

I was also just thinking about competition... nice timing! Lower please  :smiley: 

@JoannaB: just noticed you got part of the staff, congratulations!

----------


## covlad96

Yes! Just got back from holiday, 2 weeks of not practicing Lding, need to get that recall up again. So I'll go for lower

----------


## dolphin

I would like to join as well. Upper please!

----------


## StaySharp

I know you just copied it but... please change "People who has signed up" to "People who have signed up", please  :wink2: ?

Signing in for lower league this time.

----------


## Nelzi

Do it to satisfy German correctness and to show that Checker666 << Scionox  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

Lower.  :smiley:

----------


## Higat

I'M NOT MISSING THAT ONE !
Upper please  ::D:

----------


## bemistaken

Sign me up...I need the motivation!  :smiley: 

Not 'great' at lucid dreaming, so I request the _'ahem'_ lower level.  ::?:

----------


## Nfri

I'm in, I'm gonna try upp  :Shades wink:

----------


## Bharmo

Hi! I signed up for the Intro Class three weeks ago, and since than had only 2 LDs. JoannaB let me know about this competition.
I've read through the Competition Thread #13 rules and WOW! Really really good idea, and the fact that you get points even for small things, but small things that contribute to your LDing practice, like a dream fragment or a failed WBTB, is just awesome.  ::goodjob::  I wonder if someone is using that score point system to track his LDing even when not in the competition.  :Thinking: 
This looks like lots of fun and motivation!!
Sign me in for the lower league, please!

----------


## splodeymissile

I'll have a go at upper. Sign me up.

----------


## dutchraptor

Counter me in the upper ranks, general  ::D:

----------


## Kactus

Great idea! Sign me up for the LL Scionox! Tnx

----------


## she

I'm in. upper.

----------


## Sydney

Yay! Lower please!  :Cheeky: 

(Thank goodness Nelzi reminded me or I probably would have missed the competition!)

----------


## LetoDK

Hello. I would like to join as a lower. If I am not too late that is  ::goodjob2::

----------


## TheSilverWolf

I read the linked thread, but I'm still not sure just how this competition works. Could you either post it here or PM it to me? I *might* be interested in joining, in an attempt to spur more lucid dreams (hopefully), but I want to know just what I'm signing up to do LOL

~SilverWolf~

----------


## JoannaB

> I read the linked thread, but I'm still not sure just how this competition works. Could you either post it here or PM it to me? I *might* be interested in joining, in an attempt to spur more lucid dreams (hopefully), but I want to know just what I'm signing up to do LOL
> 
> ~SilverWolf~



SilverWolf, basically all contestants for two weeks will report how many dreams they remember, and we get 1 point for each remembered dream and 1/2 point for each fragment, and one can get a lot more points if one succeeds in becoming lucid and does certain tasks while lucid. The competition works by motivating one. If one is competitive and sees that others are getting more points, one may try harder. Or one can compete against oneself: I know I want very much to get more points this time around than last time. I also want to become lucid during the competition of course, whereas last time I became lucid after the competition ended - although even that was a success of course. Basically, for me the competition is a major motivator that spurns me on to become lucid. It is also a good way to encourage oneanother, to keep track of what others are up to, to read their lucid dreams (and non lucid from those who choose to share them as well). I highly recommend this competition.

----------


## TheSilverWolf

Considering I reallllly want to improve my recall, this could be an excellent subconcious motivator for that. And LDing too since I'm competitive by nature. When I play a game, I play to win, it's just how I am. Sooooo...

sign me up. For the lower ranking, of course.

----------


## LucasPotter

I thought there'd only be points for LDs... if I'll get points for remembering dreams too, that makes me much happier!  ::D:

----------


## JoannaB

> I thought there'd only be points for LDs... if I'll get points for remembering dreams too, that makes me much happier!



Oh yes, and you also get something for a failed WBTB attempt, although not as much as for a successful one of course.  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

> Oh yes, and you also get something for a failed WBTB attempt, although not as much as for a successful one of course.



My failed attempts go as far as my hearing going weird.  :tongue2:  Maybe the competition will help me finally get to the next step?

----------


## DarkKiky0

I want to sign up! I've never done one of these before, but I wanna sign up for the Upper League.  ::D:

----------


## NyxCC

I'm in, upper!

----------


## realdealmagic

_OH FINE THEN_, I'll sign up. Lower please  :Cheeky:

----------


## Sensei

> _OH FINE THEN_, I'll sign up. Lower please



We have a conversion to the cause.

----------


## Scionox

Competition will go live Friday 23rd August, ~58 hours from this post, thanks for signing up, everyone!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Scionox, just to keep you posted, I'll be away on the first week of September and I might not have internet there. I'll write down everything while I'm away, though.  :smiley:

----------


## Sozu

I'm in, lower league

----------


## Scionox

Competition is Live!  ::D: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-14-a.html
Well, that was not 58 hours from that post... I messed up dates and only realized it after making thread, sorry about that, but hey, earlier can be better right?  :smiley: 
Either way, locking this thread since we appear to be full now.
 :lock: **Locked** :lock:

----------

